# Fairview Canyon Road Construction



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how long the delays are in Fairview Canyon up to the skyline drive? I know the UDOT sign said there could be up to 5 hr. delays due to replacing a retaining wall in the canyon with periodic full closures throughout the day. Just curious if anyone's driven it since they started the work on the 4th. Trying to decide if I should take an alternate route coming from Davis County. Headed down late afternoon Thursday.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this because I had no idea about the closure. This is what I found from UDOT:

*Start Date:* 08/04/2015
*End Date:* 09/18/2015
*Location Description*: Fairview Canyon.

*Description:* beginning Tuesday, August 4th, State Route 31 (SR-31) in Fairview Canyon will begin construction to replace aging retaining walls in two locations. Motorists traveling the route between U.S. Highway 89 in Sanpete County and Skyline Drive should prepare for delays or choose alternate routes.

*Reason:* Due to limited work space, the roadway will be CLOSED beginning Tuesday, August 4th and extending into Mid-September as follows: Monday through Friday at the following times: · 6:00 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. - Full Closure starting Tuesday, August 4 · 9:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m. - Full Closure starting Tuesday, August 4 · 3:30 p.m. to 4:30 p.m. - Full Closure starting Tuesday, August 4 · 6:00 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. - Full Closure starting Tuesday, August 4

*Additional Info:* 1-800-292-3557
*Status*: Published
*Severity*: Severe: 45 to 60+ minutes

Where are you trying to get? That would probably determine rather waiting or detouring would be the better choice.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I'm glad you posted this because I had no idea about the closure. This is what I found from UDOT:
> 
> *Start Date:* 08/04/2015
> *End Date:* 09/18/2015
> ...


Just trying to access the south skyline drive and miller flat road. Fairview is the most direct route and the route I always take, but it sounds like going down Spanish fork canyon and looping around scofield may be the best. Their sign they had up said up to 5 hour delays, which wouldn't be worth it. But if it was only an extra half hour Fairview would still make sense.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> Anyone have any idea how long the delays are in Fairview Canyon up to the skyline drive? I know the UDOT sign said there could be up to 5 hr. delays due to replacing a retaining wall in the canyon with periodic full closures throughout the day. Just curious if anyone's driven it since they started the work on the 4th. Trying to decide if I should take an alternate route coming from Davis County. Headed down late afternoon Thursday.


 I was up there over last weekend.

SR-31 is closed all day Monday though Friday. They only open the road during the week for an hour at 2:00 o'clock. On Friday night we came back down the SR-31 and it was open after working hours. Its open on the weekend. There is a light that lets cars throw about every 30mins. I was shocked when we pulled up there last Friday and it was closed.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

You could also access Skyline drive from US 6 and drive through, as well as come up from Scofield and intersect with Skyline at the top of 31, both routes are easy to find on a map.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Just trying to access the south skyline drive and miller flat road. Fairview is the most direct route and the route I always take, but it sounds like going down Spanish fork canyon and looping around scofield may be the best. Their sign they had up said up to 5 hour delays, which wouldn't be worth it. But if it was only an extra half hour Fairview would still make sense.


Another option = Mount Pleasant canyon road to Skyline.


----------

